# Thank you DutchDaemon!



## nORKy (May 29, 2012)

Yes, there is a button to "say thank you" but I want to write: thank you, DutchDaemon! Thank you for reading all my posts and correcting them! I think it isn't easy to spend the day to read and correct guys like me! I don't know what you do in your life, but it seems that the FreeBSD forum is a part of it!

So, thank you again!


----------



## torzak (May 29, 2012)

+10000000

I am more a reader than a poster on this forum but I think this forum would not be what it is if DutchDaemon was not there.

A very BIG thanks to you DutchDaemon.

You did a great job on this forum and your answers are often very instructive.


----------



## caesius (May 29, 2012)

... waiting until the grammar and spelling of these posts are corrected... by DutchDaemon.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 29, 2012)

Working on it


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 29, 2012)

Note: learning from my corrections and not making the same mistakes again is the best 'thank you' anyone could give me!


----------



## nORKy (May 29, 2012)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Note: learning from my corrections and not making the same mistakes again is the best 'thank you' anyone could give me!



You don't see it, but I learn! 
We are lucky, English is "easy", try to write in French! (I'm French)


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 29, 2012)

Pas de problÃ¨me, y at-il quelque chose que vous veuillez discuter?

(Evidemment, Ã©criver en FranÃ§ais n'est pas permis iÃ§i, alors, j'arrÃªt maintenant)


----------



## da1 (May 30, 2012)

Pwned ).


----------



## nORKy (May 30, 2012)

There are 2/3 "little" errors, I can just say: impressive!


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 30, 2012)

Hey, it's my school French of the previous century!

Ã©crire - check
je (m')arrÃªte - check
ici - check (overcompensation!)


----------



## srivo (May 30, 2012)

You need to correct that like you do with our post!


> (Ã‰videmment, Ã©crire en FranÃ§ais n'est pas permis ici, alors, jâ€™arrÃªte maintenant)


Just kidding!

Thanks again for making that forum clean and organized!


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 30, 2012)

An _accent aigu_ on a capital letter? Not what I've been taught, which is: unnecessary unless it would change the meaning. Again: last century ..


----------



## nORKy (May 30, 2012)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Hey, it's my school French of the previous century!
> 
> Ã©crire - check
> je (m')arrÃªte - check
> ici - check (overcompensation!)



not "veuillez", but "voulez" :stud

and a more "logical grammar" :

"y a t-il quelque chose dont vous voulez discuter?"


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 30, 2012)

_veuillez_ = would you like to, no? A more polite form instead of "do you want to". Or is this only for requests, like _veuillez attender_?

I've seen "_dont_ ... _parler_", but never "_dont_ ... _discuter_". You talk _about_ something, but you don't discuss _about_ something (also not in Dutch). You simply discuss something. Not so in French?


----------



## Beastie (May 30, 2012)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> _veuillez_ = would you like to, no? A more polite form instead of "do you want to". Or is this only for requests, like _veuillez attender_?


Since it's a hypothetical situation, you could use the conditional "voudriez".



			
				DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> I've seen "_dont_ ... _parler_", but never "_dont_ ... _discuter_". You talk _about_ something, but you don't discuss _about_ something (also not in Dutch). You simply discuss something. Not so in French?


The relative pronoun "dont" can be similar to "que" (that) and can be used for complements of "de", e.g. "vous voulez discuter de quelque chose" -> "quelque chose dont vous voudriez discuter".


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 31, 2012)

I know what _dont_ is  

It's "_discuter *de* quelque chose_" versus "_discuter quelque chose_" that sounds strange to me. At least in Dutch, English, and German, you don't discuss _*about*_ or _*of*_ something. You simply discuss something. 

I believe that in Italian (I know a little) it's the same as in French (_discutere *di* qualcosa_, IIRC), so it must be 'a Roman' thing, going back to classical Latin (_*de* gustibus non est *disputandum*_!). 

This is off-topic, even for off-topic.


----------



## avilla@ (May 31, 2012)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> _discutere *di* qualcosa_, IIRC



You do.


----------



## nORKy (May 31, 2012)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> I know what _dont_ is
> 
> It's "_discuter *de* quelque chose_" versus "_discuter quelque chose_" that sounds strange to me. At least in Dutch, English, and German, you don't discuss _*about*_ or _*of*_ something. You simply discuss something.
> 
> ...



What are you doing in your real life? How many languages do you speak? You are just not a FreeBSD Administrator?


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 31, 2012)

System administration and innovation is what I do for a living (and I rolled into that because I was an early Internet adopter and switched "careers" to work for several ISPs and set up loads of Internet-related servers and services from scratch), but it isn't my life nor my background. I'm not your typical nerd/geek. My background is in political science and communication science (not in a technical, but in a sociological/psychological sense), and I have a "head for languages", though I don't use most of them enough to be really fluent in them, unfortunately. Dutch (duh) and English are not a problem, French and German are a bit rusty, Italian is at "holiday level" ("Supermercato, prego?", "Incinta? Devo lasciare!"), and because I took classical Latin (and some Greek) at school I can understand most of the Roman languages passively, or at least pick up words I recognize. That's why I can sometimes make sense of excruciatingly bad English once I know which language the poster speaks.


----------



## caesius (May 31, 2012)

Out of interest, how did you become a moderator for these forums?


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 31, 2012)

Corruption.


----------



## jalla (May 31, 2012)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> ... I took classical Latin (and some Greek) at school ...



Aw sh*t, I thought I'd get away with that signature.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 31, 2012)

Hodie mihi, cras tibi. Just wait.


----------



## cpm@ (Jun 1, 2012)

_Reason:_ To correct my grammatical mistakes and forgetfulness spelling 

In my mother tongue:

[CMD=]Muchas gracias, DutchDaemon[/CMD]


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 1, 2012)

De nada, Charles!


----------



## lme@ (Jun 1, 2012)

DutchDaemon: Your German is far from being rusty!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 2, 2012)

Danke schÃ¶n, aber wo ist der Bahnhof?


----------



## xy16644 (Jun 2, 2012)

Baie dankie vir alles DutchDaemon!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 2, 2012)

Amperbroekie!


----------



## sossego (Jun 3, 2012)

Gesundheit!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 4, 2012)

Obrigado!


----------



## nORKy (Jun 4, 2012)

Only *w*ords I can say in German: "Ich *l*i*e*be dich"


----------



## fmw (Jun 4, 2012)

Don't even get me started on the issue of "Bahnhof" :\

Anyway, when I first started out on this forum, I thought there was somebody who had way too much time on his hands 

On the upside of things, this is making the forum very readable, and most of the times I've been able to get the information I needed. So thanks to you  and all the others that are making this one of my favourite places on the net!


----------



## UNIXgod (Jun 4, 2012)

fmw said:
			
		

> Don't even get me started on the issue of "Bahnhof" :\
> 
> Anyway, when I first started out on this forum, I thought there was somebody who had way too much time on his hands
> 
> On the upside of things, this is making the forum very readable, and most of the times I've been able to get the information I needed. So thanks to you  and all the others that are making this one of my favourite places on the net!



Pretty much every person on this forum has had their posts corrected at one point or another from the Daemon!

It's always nice to know that there is such a service() running in the background.


```
/etc/rc.d/dutch start
/etc/rc.d/dutch check #spelling
/etc/rc.d/dutch status
/etc/rc.d/dutch reload
```


----------



## bbzz (Jun 4, 2012)

UNIXgod said:
			
		

> Pretty much every person on this forum has had their posts corrected at one point or another from the Daemon!



Well that's an interesting thought. Has there been a person not corrected by DD?


----------

